# Smoked scallop IDAHO Spuds for T Day w/ cheese and q view



## driedstick (Nov 28, 2013)

Well, got this recipe from "therealbigswede" the other day and it looked delish, so thought I would try it for turkey Day

Thanks Realbigswede

Ran out of Todds pellets the other day so borrowed some of these from the neighbor, see how they work, Used them before on summer sausage and not too bad.













IMG_20131128_103028_680.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 28, 2013






Kinda hard to see the TBS today, been like this for the last 4 days or so













IMG_20131128_102936_800.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 28, 2013






Idaho spuds - did 5 lbs this is just a small batch of them













IMG_20131128_094016_250.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 28, 2013






First layer spuds, chopped onion, velveta cheese, s/p













IMG_20131128_095501_786.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 28, 2013






Layered about 4 layers this way then heavy cream with a GOOD shot of slap your momma hot on the very top













IMG_20131128_100239_179.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 28, 2013






Closer shot













IMG_20131128_100248_955.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 28, 2013






Happy Turkey day everyone and God bless our troops

Thanks for looking more pics to come.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking good DS!! Our turkey breast just hit 100 IT. Wife's making stuffing, alls good!!!!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 28, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking good DS!! Our turkey breast just hit 100 IT. Wife's making stuffing, alls good!!!!


Thanks DS hope you have a great day from my family to yours - HAPPY TURKEY DAY !!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks DS! Happy T-day to you and your family too!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 28, 2013)

and they were great, Next time little more slap your momma HOT on them and more cheese, cheddar next time I think the velveta just wasn't there.













IMG_20131128_143517_799.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 28, 2013






I need a better cell phone camera!!!!! Sorry everyone













IMG_20131128_143523_764.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 28, 2013






Dr. said eat smaller portions, I said OK he never said how many LOL

Had to leave room for salad and a Roll













IMG_20131128_143950_354.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 28, 2013






And now time for some brewskis and more football.













IMG_20130704_172517_096.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 28, 2013






Hope everyone of you had a great Turkey day and "God bless our Troops"


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2013)

driedstick said:


> IMG_20131128_143523_764.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taters look like they turned out great! I could see adding some smoked pepper jack into the mix, that would be tasty!!!

DS we'd get along just fine! There's always Keystones at our house!













11051624444_5f60d10411_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 29, 2013


----------



## disco (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks delicious as do the beverages.

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Nov 29, 2013)

Case, those damn orange cans are addicting 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have a few myself in my man cave


----------



## driedstick (Nov 29, 2013)

Disco said:


> Looks delicious as do the beverages.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco yep them were tasty and so was the food


----------



## venture (Nov 29, 2013)

Keep the turkey.

I could make a meal outta them spuds!!!!

You, sir, also have good taste in beer.

I don't care what anybody says, Keystone Light is as good or better than Bud or Coors Light.

Those folks at Coors have made some good blue collar beers!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2013)

driedstick said:


> Case, those damn orange cans are addicting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those two came in the same 30 pack! I bought a lottery ticket, but it didn't work!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 1, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Those two came in the same 30 pack! I bought a lottery ticket, but it didn't work!


Dang it man I have found only 2 orange cans and I drink ALOT of keystones so you still hit the lottery in the Keystone aspects of it.


----------

